# Question for the Men!!



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

How many of you find women that do fitness bikini or fitness body building competitions really a body type your into?
I’m not super lean, but at 45 i have some softness lol to my body. Now from years of gymnastics and exercise when I was younger, I could look like that if I quit my jib work out a ton and never touch a donut again!
Plus, I know a lot of women lose their breast in doing this as you lose a substantial amount of body fat. 
I guess they have their off data where they cheat and eat normal food. I know men are visual and just wanted to know what’s more attractive?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Give me a natural woman any day over those nasty body builder chicks. Think....more yoga....less steroids.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Do you think steroids are involved? Even if they aren’t that hard core?
I can get muscly but I’ve never been like ripped lol


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

No I much prefer toned to buff. I don't spend hours in the gym everyday, nor do I watch every calorie that I eat. I work out so I can stay healthy and fully functional and so I can eat whatever I want and not feel guilty. I do not a woman who is ripped and spends hours everyday in the gym. When I meet women like that I think two things. Whatever they are training for is more important than me or if they aren't training for something then they are very narcissistic and vain.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm sure you're just fine. If you choose to do non extreme things to maintain or improve your health and/or weight if your choice, is good. 

Your health is very likely fine where you are, no worries. 

I'm 56yo, and like real women, and although I do like a bikini clad woman, that would be swimsuit clad women of various types.

I do go to the gym regularly (a story for another time) and it's a way to keep or restore flexibility and balance.

But I haven't "sacrificed all else", nor am planning to. For this stage, balance is key.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I tend to see that too. I know of a friend who did one for a competition and her man didn’t look like he was happy- most likely due to the fact she was all up in her business of this prep mode instead of him. 
Plus she has young kids, and I guess I see that as selfish to put that before them. 
I think we all should be healthy and exercise not only for our bodies, but our mind as well. But sometimes the boundary can be crossed.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ynot said:


> No I much prefer toned to buff. I don't spend hours in the gym everyday, nor do I watch every calorie that I eat. I work out so I can stay healthy and fully functional and so I can eat whatever I want and not feel guilty. I do not a woman who is ripped and spends hours everyday in the gym. When I meet women like that I think two things. Whatever they are training for is more important than me or if they aren't training for something then they are very narcissistic and vain.


It seems much the same to me. 

I am sometimes quite impressed from a purely athletic point of view, like seeing a great tennis player or figure skater in action. But that is the extent of my level of interest.

Interestingly, most of the uber buff women I see have darn tans (which I know they didn't come by naturally in Colorado in January) and massively styled, heavily bleached hair. It all looks very od to me and does appear to portray a rather unhealthy level of vanity.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Often time, the 40-50 year old woman I meet who is into competitive anything, usually are running from something. They are out to prove they can do whatever it is, whether bodybuilding, running marathons or lifting. Usually to cover up something missing in themselves. I don't care if that is what they are into or feel the need to do. To each their own. It is just not something I am into. So either come back after you have satisfied this itch or have a nice life.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

While I enjoy looking at a lean and toned woman (not overly muscled) when it comes to intimacy I prefer a woman who has a bit of softness to her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE how women in competition look!

To be honest, I love looking at all kinds of women.

I will say that I enjoy women who do not use steroids or go overboard.

Women who eat good and improve naturally look awesome!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm a couple weeks shy of 55, highly sexual and simply love the female form. 

I've given this some serious thought and soul-searching over the last couple years and have had a few experiences lately that have really open my eyes and made some light bulbs go off over my head. 

So lets start with the basics. When I see pictures of the skinny contests and fitness models and stuff I do stop and stare for a moment and at times do say "wow!" 

Do I think they are sexy and attractive? - yes. Is there something sexy and striking about them that gets my attention and gets my motor running? - yes.

However, I am aroused by seeing rippling muscles and zero bodyfat on a female? - No.

What??? where is this contradiction coming from???

Let me share an example to explain. 

A few years ago my wife and I had a long-time single female friend of mine and former FWB from our youth to join us in the bedroom (we used to be active swingers). 

this gal was hot in our early 20s but time had not been good to her and by her early 50s was about 50lbs overweight, her hair was starting to thin and a youth of drinking and probably more substances had not been kind to her complexion. And being a comfortably single woman in small town farm country she was used to no make up, sensible shoes and Carhart clothing. 

I don't think she would've even captured too much attention on 'Farmers Only.Com' LOL

Anyway, my point is she was not what one would think of as traditionally hot and sexy. 

When we contacted her about getting together, we had a series of discussions on what the ground rules would be and what we were into and what we all liked and were attracted to. 

She recognized that she was out of shape and had let herself go and had not been in the dating or sex market for a number of years and asked what kind of things I liked that would make her more sexy and attractive. 

I told her my biggest turn on was bikini tan lines and that I also liked good manicures and pedicures and accessories like belly chains, ankle chains, toe rings, bracelets etc and little too much make up that was a bit daring but not so over the top as look cartoonish or ridiculous. I also have this thing for bright colored head bands. And of course all men like sexy lingerie and high heels etc. 

Well anyway let me tell you, this 53 year old, overweight gal showed up on game day all tan with bright while boobs (quite ample, large boobs I might add ;-) ) all made up, nails bright, shining red and perfect, ankle chains, toe rings, Cleopatra bracelets, a little too heavy make up and a bright pink head band that made her look ready to get physical. 

And probably most importantly, she was strutting her stuff and presenting herself like she was the hottest female sex goddess to bless the planet and guess what - SHE WAS!!! 

We tore into each other up ever way which way but sideways and continued to get together now and then as FWBs again for awhile and each time she was more hot and sexy than the time before. 

So where I am going with this is that some times it is not necessary the actual product that one finds hot and sexy but the packaging and marketing. 

I don't really find rippling muscles and six-pack abs on women sexy. But I find women with tans, a little too much make up, good mani/pedi's and confidently strutting their stuff in high heels and head bands VERY sexy. 

Take a pretty, average build, healthy woman and put her in a bikini, give her a rich tan a little too much make up and some accessories and have her strut her stuff side by side with some muscular chick built like a guy and I'll take the average, healthy woman every time. 

What makes the skinny contestants sexy and eye catching isn't necessarily the abz and muscle striations per se, but their confident and "putting it out there" stage presence and their rich tans, teased hair, perfect nails and stage presence that says, "look at me!"


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

When I met my wife she was very in shape, thinking of competing. Eventually it came out that her having nicer biceps them me wasn't really a turn on, even still she looked good. She kind of tapered off after that, and frankly I think she became hotter. I think most guys have a pretty broad range but probably have a type too. I know I do but that is me every guy is different.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not real fond of the gym rat mentality. I prefer more rounded personalities. I know you asked about body types, but this is more important to my attraction.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I find healthy attractive, but not particularly excess muscles. Runners, gymnasts etc. are great but I'm not attracted to body-builders.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

@oldshirt that’s curious that you specifically like “a little too much” make up. Do you mean like stage make up? Which is pretty heavy and meant to exaggerate colors, shapes, shades, and be seen from a distance.

Any other guys care to comment?

When thinking about my ex h, he loved variety, so sometimes we did heavy and crazy make ups, and other times we were tan on vacation in Hawaii, didn’t dry or iron my hair just let it go curly and free, no make up except a hint of mascara and a lip color that pops against my natural tan. And lots of levels of make up in between. 

But I’d guess his favorite was not the slightly too much make up. It was probably his fave to be less make up side, if we were gonna get busy, because that **** rubs off on all the pillows, sheets, each other, etc.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Overly muscular women don't do anything for me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> Do you think steroids are involved? Even if they aren’t that hard core?
> I can get muscly but I’ve never been like ripped lol


Being a little muscly makes you shapely. If you haven’t pumped up a little lately, do it. 

If you’ve got the softness to balance it all out, some muscles are great on women. At a minimum, everyone can work on pumping up their calves. Always a good thing.

And of course squats or any glut exercise is great to keep things perky back there.

Arms are important to at least keep toned so you don’t get that underarm wobble. 

Being toned and just a little muscly won’t make you look like the over developed chicks.


----------



## Spent (Jan 27, 2019)

Fit and muscular are 2 different things to me. I will be honest if my wife were significantly overweight it would affect my desire for her. That is just being honest. However, I also would not hold a woman to a higher standard than myself and as long as she stays in basically good shape a few pounds is more desirable than skinny to me. However, apart from being obese, attitude and desire to please your partner can go a long, long way.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> @oldshirt that’s curious that you specifically like “a little too much” make up. Do you mean like stage make up? Which is pretty heavy and meant to exaggerate colors, shapes, shades, and be seen from a distance.


No. Just a little more than a grandmother would approve of in polite company. 

Enough to be striking but not actually trashy or silly.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Women should be soft, not firm. Body-builder physiques on women are a turn off for me. I don't even like looking at them in a competition environment never mind an intimate environment.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

It depends. In general I don't find women during actual bodybuilding / fitness competitions all that attractive, simply because of the excessive tanning product and makeup (talking about natural physique, not some of the higher level / PED physiques). 

As well, I know what these women go through leading up to competition, and that is honestly not something I would want to deal with if I was dating someone (i.e. hormonal changes due to horrible/crash diets, libido drops, etc...).


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Sue4473 said:


> How many of you find women that do fitness bikini or fitness body building competitions really a body type your into?
> I’m not super lean, but at 45 i have some softness lol to my body. Now from years of gymnastics and exercise when I was younger, I could look like that if I quit my jib work out a ton and never touch a donut again!
> Plus, I know a lot of women lose their breast in doing this as you lose a substantial amount of body fat.
> I guess they have their off data where they cheat and eat normal food. I know men are visual and just wanted to know what’s more attractive?


I wouldn't date one of those women if someone paid me. Their bodies are not sexy or desirable.

My preference is from the illustrated 18-26%. I've noticed that ripped women don't have very nice butts. Butts need an amount of fat in order to be scrumptious.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sue4473 said:


> How many of you find women that do fitness bikini or fitness body building competitions really a body type your into?
> I’m not super lean, but at 45 i have some softness lol to my body. Now from years of gymnastics and exercise when I was younger, I could look like that if I quit my jib work out a ton and never touch a donut again!
> Plus, I know a lot of women lose their breast in doing this as you lose a substantial amount of body fat.
> I guess they have their off data where they cheat and eat normal food. I know men are visual and just wanted to know what’s more attractive?


What I find most attractive is a woman who has confidence and is comfortable with her body! A woman who competes in body building to some extent likes showing off her body to others. THAT IS SEXY. 

Curvy women, fit women, skinny women who are confident and comfortable with their own body are incredibly sexy. Showing your body off in front of others may just kick his jealousy into overdrive.

Good luck, it doesn't mater if you win the competition, you will win his heart.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Sue4473 said:


> How many of you find women that do fitness bikini or fitness body building competitions really a body type your into?
> I’m not super lean, but at 45 i have some softness lol to my body. Now from years of gymnastics and exercise when I was younger, I could look like that if I quit my jib work out a ton and never touch a donut again!
> Plus, I know a lot of women lose their breast in doing this as you lose a substantial amount of body fat.
> I guess they have their off data where they cheat and eat normal food. I know men are visual and just wanted to know what’s more attractive?


Everyone is different. Some people put a great amount of importance into this stuff. 

And, if that is you, then fine. However, as a man, it is not something that I am into. 

My GF is lean, and has a long sexy body, mostly I think it is because she if French. While she is on the thinner side, she is not a rail, and I would not like it if she was. But above all for me, is that she is soft, soft skin, soft to hold, and so on. 

In general, I think a woman with a little weight on her is prettier. And in the end, regardless of body type, what really matters is what is on inside. 

So for OP, if you want that type of body, who is to say that you should not do that if it is important. 

But, I also, think that you should meet and date people that are into you, your current body, and what is on the INSIDE of you....


----------



## Anon Ten (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm not a fan. Shredded is a no go.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

As to make up, when I am being intimate with someone, I like it just as I do clothes - the less the better. A woman in her natural state, especially one who is comfortable in it, is usually far more tempting to me than one who is all made up.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Sue4473 said:


> Do you think steroids are involved? Even if they aren’t that hard core?
> I can get muscly but I’ve never been like ripped lol


Yes PEDs are wide spread including female fitness/bodybuilding competitions. I like fit and toned but still with curves. Cardio with mild resistance training, not heavy lifting. 

I wouldn't say my wife is a fitness nut but she is a health nut. We work out daily and both eat very clean. She has very good tone and soft muscle definition but not big muscles, she has a very flat stomach, is blessed to have no stretch marks after 2 kids, but not a ripped six pack. For me her body is the ideal.


----------

